# Cereal cannon



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Definitely not my cuppa, for shooting out cereal anyway. If it used black powder and shot mini cannon balls I'd be all for it. But I'm sure there are some of you out there that have a kid in mind that would love, and would drive his/her mother nuts at the same time.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Cereal-Cannon/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Neat project even if all it was was a shelf sitter.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the type of thing that makes me want to forget about all the projects I have going right now and build this just for fun. I did save the page and downloaded the video and a good picture of some of the cannons just in case I find some time.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Do it,do it do it, Mike. 

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dad and the kids would have lots of fun with it. I suspect the moms would want to strangle the instigators.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I would need to make at least 2 because the 2 great-granddaughters would fight over one. I'd get to play with it after they go to bed. I'm sure the dogs would also be interested so maybe we would need to use dog food for ammo.


----------



## SaraHandcraft (Jun 22, 2018)

This is the most impressive and useless project that i have never saw . I loved it


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

SaraHandcraft said:


> This is the most impressive and useless project that i have never saw . I loved it


Most of my projects are useless, which is what makes them so much fun. :smile:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> Most of my projects are useless, which is what makes them so much fun. :smile:


No they are not useless. They are to amuse, entertain, and awe us.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When my 4 kids were young they didn't need cereal cannons. After they ate breakfast the cereal was all over the dining area without cannons.

Charley


----------

